# Need to get new belts for Roper 826 snowblower



## Roper 826 (Dec 31, 2008)

Roper mocel 826 snow blower.
Ok, so I got the flat tire fixed, put on a new carb and the machine starts right up and runs well.

It appears that the snowblower is not throwing the snow very far. I suspect the auger belt has stretched over the years as its a mid 1980s machine.

The Sears pasrt website is not much help.

I could take the old belts to Sears parts and have them find a match for me

Can anyone help me find the part numbers for the drive and auger belts and where to buy them. I'm sure the belts are common among manufacturers.

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is likely a mfg model number on a plate somewhere that can lead to an illustrated parts manual and part numbers for your unit. If you can find the model and serial number, someone may be able to help you locate what you need. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Semiretired48 (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't know where you are, but if you've got a Tractor Supply in the area, look there.They usually carry a good supply of belts.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Roper 826,are you still with us. We can look up and find your belts but You have to give us a model # for your SB.


----------

